

Arstechnica Hacked – December 15th at or around 14:42 PST - basher
http://i.imgur.com/UZ05jhi.png

======
basher
Slower than I thought on this... seems to have been closer to ~12pm PST -
[http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/15/7397269/ars-technica-
is-t...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/15/7397269/ars-technica-is-the-
latest-site-to-fall-victim-to-hack)

